# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Noni Juice

## anitha

Sinds kort is er een nieuwe gezondheidsdrank(noni juice) die op therapeutische wijze werkt. Ik had een lange tijd last van stress en maag- en darmklachten. Geen enkel middel hielp meer. Na 3 maanden gebruik van deze drank heb ik eindelijk er duidelijk minder last van. Het zorgt er namelijk voor dat je beschadigde cellen weer op natuurlijke wijze hersteld worden. Het is ook erg goed voor mensen die een ziekte of huidaandoening hebben.Ik zeg wel het is geen medicijn. 
Heb ik uw interesse gewekt? mail me gerust en ik kan u info opsturen. [email protected]
Ook zijn er speciale lezingen die o.a. door een geneeskundige worden gehouden.

vriendelijke groet,
anitha

----------


## Luuss0404

*Wat is Noni?*
Noni is de vrucht van de Morinda citrifolia, een plant die in Frans-Polynesië al ruim 2000 jaar bekend staat om zijn heilzame werking.
Volgens de overlevering is de plant meegebracht door inwoners van Zuid-Oost Azië die lang geleden naar Polynesië trokken en hun kostbaarste bezittingen meenamen.

Hoewel de Morinda citrifolia op meer plaatsen op aarde voorkomt, is een betere natuurlijke omgeving voor Noni dan Frans-Polynesië nauwelijks denkbaar.
De zeer vruchtbare vulkanische aarde, het pure en heldere water en de schone, zuivere lucht vormen een ideale voedingsbodem waarin Noni optimaal gedijt.
Vanwege het unieke karakter van bodemstructuur en klimaat zijn de producten van TAHITIAN NONI International op de markt worden gebracht de eerste originele Noni-producten.

*Waartegen helpt de Noni-vrucht?*
Ondersteun het natuurlijk vermogen van uw immuunsysteem om uw lichaam te beschermen.
Beschermt u beter tegen vrije radicalen met superieure antioxanten.
Verhoog uw energie en verbeter uw fysieke prestaties.
Bij de bereiding worden absoluut geen toevoegingen gebruikt zoals suiker, conserveringsmiddelen en kunstmatige smaakstoffen. TAHITIAN NONI™ Juice is dus puur natuur en kan daarom door iedereen gebruikt worden. Het is een bijzonder veilig product waarvan geen bijwerkingen bekend zijn.

_(Bron: nonijuice.nl)_

http://www.skepsis.nl/noni.html hier zijn ze skeptisch over de werking van noni juice en over de echtheid van de onderzoeken die aangeven dat noni juice goed is.

----------

